# Saddest day in fishkeeping for me also



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I can't believe this guys i just open the lights in the Hypancistrus Zebra tank and i saw 2 om my beauties dead and the dominant male also half dead.I don't know the cause yet but all the parameters are perfect.
I did a large water change and i am now wishing for the last fish to live.
I can tell anything else for now i am about to start crying...............


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

.....


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

man that sucks


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

damn dude it was probaly a communicable parasite that did, sorry bout ur zebra pleco they r really cool looking fish.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I can't believe this.........EGGS!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

FULL OF EGGS!!!WHY??????


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the loss, I know how hard that can be. I just lost a true albino common pleco.

But I do have one question, what were the round yellow objects inside the fish? They look too big to be eggs, and not like any ogans that I've seen in fish. Their stomachs looked very bloated in the first pics, and mine's was as well.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

deffinately looks like bloat or intestinal blockage.... looks like stomach or intestine matter


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

aww man.. you tooo husky?... sorry dude...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn. that sux


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

FootClanSkates said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss, I know how hard that can be. I just lost a true albino common pleco.
> 
> But I do have one question, what were the round yellow objects inside the fish? They look too big to be eggs, and not like any ogans that I've seen in fish. Their stomachs looked very bloated in the first pics, and mine's was as well.


No guys...they where eggs. no bloat to the fish.........Hypancistrus Zebra lay 10-20 eggs of that size in each branch.









Yesterday i finish the dry sesson simulation and the females where inside the tubes in order to lay the eggs.It must be a parasite after the large water change i did eventhouth i 've treated the water.

Thats why a Reverse Osmosis Unit is nessecary.......


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam husky i know how much u loved them


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn..heart breaking Hj..just heartbreaking


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

sorry to hear that. I wish your third one gets back to healthy.


----------



## dantouan (Jun 15, 2004)

I am very sorry , almost as much as you , my friend jim...


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

man this sux Jim i'm sorry for your loss. they were nice specimens


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry for your losses. Thats what I dread the most when I wake up in the morning and look into my Zebra tank.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

they were going to breed? that would 've been a cool experience, r the live ones showing breeding behavior still.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry for your loss man


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

damn that sucks


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

damn full of eggs

you still investigating on what happen?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> I can't believe this.........EGGS!!!


 Aw sh*t, very sorry for the loss of potential breeders, that's the worst.
DON"T GIVE UP!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats really sad i feel for you.
dixon


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your tragedy. Those were beautiful fish, I hope you can save the others!


----------

